# Quiver Fix



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey guys ever have your hip quiver get hung up on something and turn upside down and drop all your arrows on the ground. Aside from being a great entertaining moment for your shooting buddies it's a serious pain in the butt. :embara: Well I noticed that the top of the line win&win quiver had magnets in the bottom. 

Well "BING" my idea meter pegged the scale. Why couldn't I do that?

Quick trip to EBay and I had some magnetic tape. For the record, magnetic tape sucks! So second trip to EBay and bingo I got some 3/4" x 1/16" rare earth magnets, these babies are real strong they actually shipped them with a plastic washer in between them so you could separate them. 12 dollars for 10 magnets. 

Making the tubes these are sprinkler pipe but I usually use the golf club tubes. I simply taped the magnets to the outside of the tub. then slid them into the quiver.

These arrows are line Jammers they are at least 450 grains and these babies hold them in there great. You can actually shake it a bit and the arrows still don't fall out.

Enjoy your weekend!
:RockOn:


----------



## ShezShooter (May 10, 2009)

Nifty idea. Will have to remember that.


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

You can also get the same magnets at places like Hobby Lobby. Just FYI. Great idea though!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Helps quiet the "clanging" sound as your walking too, did that in the past on a Neet quiver I had. Works great.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

Good thinking.:darkbeer:


----------



## Steve in KC (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been meaning to install some small ones in my quiver on my bow, behind the foam for quite some time now...just haven't got around to it yet. 

The 'gripper' on the lower part of my quiver (cheap tru glo) is kind of worn and doesn't hold them as well as they used to. This way, they'll be secure AND I can pop out a standby arrow to be held in place by the rare earth magnet while it's stuck (magnetically) to the bow holder while I"m in the tree stand.


----------



## runnerguy (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey I like that , very good idea and I will be doing that asap.


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

::What would happen if you put those in the 12 ring?!?! Would it be like a heat seaking arrow!?!? Those are really cool might try them in my quiver.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

bump just for fun


----------



## Corey Henderson (Aug 6, 2014)

tks for bumping this i doubt i would of seen it otherwise this is a great idea im going to have to try this


----------



## armywags (Apr 14, 2015)

On my way to the shop to try it out. z


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

very cleaver idea


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

That's slicker 'n snake snot. A strip of sticky backed felt around the inside at the top of the tubes keeps things quiet too. No more embarrassing moments on those hangin' by the ankle shots....


----------



## Tinfoil (May 4, 2010)

Hey, Bow Bender will I need a Arrow Puller to get them out of the Hip Quiver. LOL HH Jerry


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Tinfoil said:


> Hey, Bow Bender will I need a Arrow Puller to get them out of the Hip Quiver. LOL HH Jerry


Here is the best arrow puller on the market 
http://www.ddarchery.com/


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been thinking about trying that ever since I saw that Win and Win with the magnets. Glad to see someone else did it and it works.


----------



## Hunter lineman (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Supermag1 said:


> I've been thinking about trying that ever since I saw that Win and Win with the magnets. Glad to see someone else did it and it works.


Ya I probably got the idea from Win and Win, honestly don't remember, not all of my gadgets are original.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

I did it....it works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Just an FYI having your arrows in a magnetic quiver will cause the points to become magnetized. Not sure that is a problem it's just an observation.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

to my student who asked about the rare earth magnets here is the link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Super-S...hash=item4884d4930d:m:mNw-yRl-G40aHhE0SQ7TOmA


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a question. If you keep the arrows in the quiver for too long will the arrow tip magnetize and once you release it from your bow it will hit where piece of steel is? :wink:


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Outsider said:


> I have a question. If you keep the arrows in the quiver for too long will the arrow tip magnetize and once you release it from your bow it will hit where piece of steel is? :wink:


They do magnetize the points hmmm, maybe that's why I keep hitting that friggin steel deer?


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

*Old idea*

I did this a couple years ago with a small backpack and golf tubes. Same thing, do not fall out when I bend over.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Ya, that's pretty cool.


----------



## AlanCoderre (Mar 18, 2014)

cool


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Been a couple of years since I bumped this up and this is summer shoot time thought you all might appreciate this... again.


----------



## jgloss1 (Jun 22, 2017)

AZBowhunt said:


> I did this a couple years ago with a small backpack and golf tubes. Same thing, do not fall out when I bend over.
> 
> View attachment 4064193


great idea!


----------



## stuff87 (Aug 2, 2016)

What a great idea! Will have to do this myself


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

Real good idea thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

bump for 2+ years


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Tagged for link. Thanks


----------



## fishinarc (Nov 5, 2009)

Very clever.


----------

